# Overnight Vision Correction.  iGo contact lens



## Remix (16 Jul 2008)

Anyone know if these are available yet in Ireland ?


http://igolenses.com/


----------



## MsGinger (16 Jul 2008)

I'd also be interested in find out more information about these.  Anyone on here tried them?


----------



## addob (17 Jul 2008)

Wow, those sound cool, I'd never even heard of them! 
Would be brilliant if they were available!


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Jul 2008)

Not a big fan of contacts so would be more interested to hear an optician's view on these.


----------



## miselemeas (17 Jul 2008)

sueellen said:


> Not a big fan of contacts so would be more interested to hear an optician's view on these.



Or maybe an ophthalmologist's view...


----------



## Remix (17 Jul 2008)

From what I can tell so far, they're on a fairly limited rollout in the UK via designated practitioners and haven't arrived in Ireland. Also they're looking a bit on the spendy side


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jul 2008)

Not since I used to read those small ads for "X Ray Specs" in the back of _Marvel _comics as a kid have I wanted to believe in and buy a product like this!


----------



## Remix (18 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Not since I used to read those small ads for "X Ray Specs" in the back of _Marvel _comics as a kid have I wanted to believe in and buy a product like this!


 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orthokeratology


----------



## swanagevesta (28 Aug 2008)

I have used Igolenses - they corrected my myopia from approx -3.0 dioptres to 0 dioptres. Other irregularities in my eyes prevented my continued use, however for pure myopia correction they were very successful


----------



## z103 (28 Aug 2008)

> *What are the long term effects of Overnight Vision Correction?*                    The treatment is fully reversible so that, if you decide that you no longer want to wear your lenses, you can simply stop wearing them and your eyes will return to their natural state.



I don't see the point.
I have no problems with my daily disposables, so I'll stick with them.


----------

